# Keyboard lag



## Folflet (Dec 10, 2010)

Every time I type it is super laggy as in I press one key and it takes about 3 seconds to appear. I have looked at all the keyboard settings checked them with trial and error and nothing worked. Everything else is normal speed, I even tried an external keyboard. I have an Acer aspire one D250-1151, windows vista (I know, not compatible but it always has worked). It didn't start after I installed anything so it can't be that. I was just typing on faf a week ago and all of the sudden got slow. I normally am the one to fix peoples computers and now I'm stuck, this must be really bad lol. Help please.
Edit: I just hit F5 and counted to 11 before it refreshed, that is bad.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 10, 2010)

Your keyboard is almost certianly fine and it's likely something messed up software wise in the computer.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 10, 2010)

I know that, but it only affects typing.

I can type like a hyper robot on steroids but the keyboard is to laggy to do anything fast.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 11, 2010)

What virus protection do you use?


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

AVG, plus one I custom made.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> AVG, plus one I custom made.


 
you should never have more than one tool for virus protection. it can mess with your system quite a lot


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> you should never have more than one tool for virus protection. it can mess with your system quite a lot


 I never use them at the same time, I switch it out depending on the sites I go on and what I download.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you spill something on it?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you change any drivers? Windows Update will update some drivers.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 12, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Did you change any drivers? Windows Update will update some drivers.


 No, and windows update is disabled, I manually update when I'm not feeling lazy.


Grycho said:


> Did you spill something on it?


 No.


----------



## Vo (Dec 12, 2010)

It's definitely not the keyboard itself. Keyboard settings also wouldn't affect it. Given no other information, it sounds like some issue with resource usage. Check task manager's Performance tab and see if memory or CPU usage are high. If one of them is, check the Processes tab and sort by CPU or memory usage to see what's going on. If you're running AVG I would check for avgidsagent.exe (or avgids*.exe) as AVG has a common issue with the identity protection component hogging the CPU. A reinstallation of AVG would fix it if that's the issue.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I got mixed up, I have avast, not avg antivirus.

Edit: God damnit I'm a fucking idiot. It was a keylogger I enabled to get a guys password when he pissed me off. I had him log on to the site on my computer.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 12, 2010)

Wox said:


> God damnit I'm a fucking idiot. It was a keylogger I enabled to get a guys password when he pissed me off. I had him log on to the site on my computer.



Oh I'm just making sure this gets quoted...


----------



## Asswings (Dec 12, 2010)

Wox said:


> I'm sorry I got mixed up, I have avast, not avg antivirus.
> 
> Edit: God damnit I'm a fucking idiot. It was a keylogger I enabled to get a guys password when he pissed me off. I had him log on to the site on my computer.


 
Ahahahhaha holy shit.

I just... wow. WOW.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 12, 2010)

Wox said:


> Edit: God damnit I'm a fucking idiot. It was a keylogger I enabled to get a guys password when he pissed me off. I had him log on to the site on my computer.


Can't believe you just said that.


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 12, 2010)

If this was the banning thread, I'd have to ban you for that, Mr. Wox.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 13, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> If this was the banning thread, I'd have to ban you for that, Mr. Wox.



Every thread is the banning thread for me.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Every thread is the banning thread for me.


 
No fair. :<


----------



## Folflet (Dec 13, 2010)

God, damnit again, I'm suspended for a month from fa because of this crap! I keylogged a guys mmorpg account, not Fa account, get that through your heads mods.

Edit: Anyone got any idea on how to appeal a suspension? I can't access the trouble tickets. Also, I don't even know a furry irl if that helps my case. We must be rare here.


----------



## Kihari (Dec 13, 2010)

Wox said:


> It was a keylogger I enabled to get a guys password when he pissed me off.



Wow, anger issues much?



Wox said:


> Anyone got any idea on how to appeal a suspension? I can't access the trouble tickets. Also, I don't even know a furry irl if that helps my case. We must be rare here.


 
Yeah, good luck with that. You just admitted to being a HAY GUIS SUP3R L33T HAX0R LOL and trying to steal some dude's password. Enjoy your ban.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 13, 2010)

Wox said:


> God, damnit again, I'm suspended for a month from fa because of this crap! I keylogged a guys mmorpg account, not Fa account, get that through your heads mods.
> 
> Edit: Anyone got any idea on how to appeal a suspension? I can't access the trouble tickets. Also, I don't even know a furry irl if that helps my case. We must be rare here.


 
I'm the one who suspended you and I'll be going over your case with Dragoneer today, regarding whether or not you should remain suspended. However, considering you said, ON the FurAffinity Forums "The Site", without specifying, what else was I really supposed to think? And what were you thinking, admitting to trying to steal someone's password anyway?

Don't yell at us for  your lack of thought.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 13, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> I'm the one who suspended you and I'll be going over your case with Dragoneer today, regarding whether or not you should remain suspended. However, considering you said, ON the FurAffinity Forums "The Site", without specifying, what else was I really supposed to think? And what were you thinking, admitting to trying to steal someone's password anyway?
> 
> Don't yell at us for  your lack of thought.


 Sorry, I had little sleep so posts like that always seem messed up.


----------

